# Of Legends and Grace (Science Fantasy by Harrington Martin)



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings, everyone! I'm happy to announce the release of Of Legends and Grace, Book Three in the Consortium Chain. The Dark Medieval Science Fantasy continues!

At the edge of the world a storm wind blows. The wind carries legendary secrets of an ancient god, and a promise of fate that casts across the globe. The time has come for the Consortium Chain to grab hold of that fate or be lost to the fleeting whispers of history. This window in time will inevitably close.

The mysteries of Xarh are deeper than the Soderland Major sands. Where answers rest, tragedy is not far behind. Prepare for the thrilling conclusion to the Consortium Chain trilogy. [/b]

Here are some snippets from reviews of the first book in the Consortium Chain series, Of War and Consequence:

"the prose is even pungent and pithy"

"the feuding warriors engage in plenty of action-packed battles"

"Intriguing storylines, creatures and weapons"

-Kirkus Indie Reviews

"Medieval-era parallel universe full of airships, tunnels, mystical minerals, warriors with regenerating body parts, and endless wars fought across the churning waters of the Sea of Regrett."

"the story is good, the characters fairly interesting, and the setting both unique and colorful."

"confusion over whether the good guys are all that good is fueled by their actions after a battle when, as Martin explains, "Revelers picked up appendages that lay around the gates, and children gathered hunks of flesh; these were all standard practices for the embattled people of Banthyk."

"Martin has set the stage for further events to unfold"

-Clarion ForeWord Reviews

****Of War and Consequence was awarded the Summer 2012 NABE Pinnacle Award for best Science Fantasy****

Here's the current link to Of Legends and Grace for Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Legends-Grace-Consortium-Chain-Three-ebook/dp/B00UO2LZ1W/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=
It's fresh out of the gate so it could use a little love.

All links for my work, along with my blog and a host of other goodies, are available at my personal website:
http://www.emprenbazaar.com/

Thank you for your time.

-Harrington


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, Ann. 

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post, I'll be sure to check into it when I can.

Shane


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonderful! Thank you, Shane. 

And a Happy Friday to everyone out there! Have a great weekend.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, everyone! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The first novel in the Chain is getting some love lately. Thanks in advance to all of you out there. This little author appreciates every one of you.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, all! Have a wonderful weekend out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar featuring some of the artwork I'll be using in the coming days. Feel free to stop on in!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend out there, all! Happy reading!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the Bazaar. Have a fantastic weekend out there, everyone! I'll be away in the cave, per usual.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar. New artwork keeps rolling in. Give it a look, when you have a minute.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a few new Xarhian short stories in the mix, one of which will be traveling across the pond for a compilation. News will be coming soon on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings, all! There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, all! There's new info up on the Bazaar quite frequently these days. Keep an eye out.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's new artwork up on the Bazaar. See you soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you checked out the bazaar lately? EmprenBazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the Bazaar. Have a spectacular Friday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New developments on the writing front. Keep checking the Bazaar for details. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Friday, everyone! Enjoy your adventures in reading!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend! New short stories are being added to Shores of Ornateam.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care to dive into the world of Xarh? Of War and Consequence, Book One of the Consortium Chain, awaits.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Back to the Chain editing and Jaliun work for the weekend.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure this weekend? Download Of War and Consequence to dive right in.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new posting up on the Bazaar. Have a great weekend, all!

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care to dive into the world of Xarh?

http://www.amazon.com/Harrington-Martin/e/B007US6KLS


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New post up on the Bazaar. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, everyone! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

See you next week! Happy reading out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar. Have a fantastic weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, everyone! Enjoy your weekend out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New info regarding the Chain hardback is forthcoming.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I have some news coming, along with potential updates on the hardback Chain tome. Lots in the works. Have a superb weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoy your Friday out there, everyone! News on the book front is coming soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I received some fantastic news this week, but I'm holding back until I get all the details squared away. I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm now officially a BHC author! I'll have some news filtering into the Bazaar soon. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend out there, all! Xarh will be here whenever you're ready.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday! Have a great weekend out there, all. I hope your reading adventures are as exciting as can be.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend out there, all! I'm still awaiting word on the omnibus, but it should be soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend out there, all!


----------

